# Looking for Tchaikovsky's quote from program for 4th symphony



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't know where did I read it before but there was a program note for 4th symphony describing the meaning of opening melody from slow movement - it said that it's meant to express something like "strange feeling that you have while sitting alone in the evening" and stuff. Does anyone remember this quote more precisely or perhaps know where to find it?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Here you go, my dear:



TCHAIKOVSKY said:


> The second movement of the symphony expresses another phase of sadness. This is that melancholy feeling which comes in the evening when, weary from one's toil, one sits alone with a book-but it falls from the hand. There come a whole host of memories. It is both sad that so much is now past and gone, yet pleasant to recall one's youth-both regretting the past, and yet not wishing to begin life over again. Life is wearying. It is pleasant to rest and look around. Memories abound. Happy moments when the young blood boiled, and life was satisfying; there are also painful memories, irreconcilable losses. All this is now somewhere far distant. It is both sad, yet somehow sweet to be immersed in the past.


For all things Tchaikovsky, use www.tchaikovsky-research.net


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Thank you, I knew this site before (even helped them a little bit) but somehow didn't think of looking for it there.


----------



## jaimsilva (Jun 1, 2011)

Aramis said:


> I don't know where did I read it before but there was a program note for 4th symphony describing the meaning of opening melody from slow movement - it said that it's meant to express something like "strange feeling that you have while sitting alone in the evening" and stuff. Does anyone remember this quote more precisely or perhaps know where to find it?


Let me put the question in a different way: what do you feel when listening to this melody (or any other)?

What you feel is what is important. Does anyone knows what were Tchaikovsky feelings when he wrote that movemnet? that melody? that symphony?

Any one can express his feelings about a given composition; and that's what is important!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

He, I've asked about it not because I put program notes above my own perception but because I saw this quote before and I found it very apt, it fits my understanding and provides very interesting description which helps you to dig it more - let's don't fall into absurd of neglecting author's intentions as meaningless and not worth of interest, caring about them doesn't equal lack of individual view.


----------

